# HELP, horrible constipation after small bowel follow through!!



## kimber

Hello everyone,I am really needing some advice fast. I had a small bowel follow through yesterday morning, it went well, they sent me home an 1 1/2 later and that was all fine and dandy. (the test was out of town, way out of town, 7 hour drive) so my hubby and I got back to the hotel room and I started drinking a ton of water and within 1/2 hour I had diahrea, but white like the barium stuff. I have IBS-D so I'm used to the D. So I had a few episodes of the white D and then later that afternoon I had a little formed soft white stool, and then we left the hotel and made the 7 hour drive home and I didn't want to have to stop a lot on the drive so I drank only one water bottle the whole way, I thought it would be fine since I had passed alot of the barium earlier. When we got home late that night I had a sore tummy to the touch and so I went to bed right away, then this morning I got up and felt the urge to go potty but when I tried to go it was solid like hard clay. I am not used to experiencing this since I have IBS-D. SO I pushed as hard as I could, which I know now was a huge mistake. I got about half of the stool out and it was rock hard, but the other half wouldn't come out, and my bum was SO sore it felt like it was going to tear completely out. I panicked and called the doc and they said to take Milk of Magnesia and drink a ton of water. I have done that all day and still nothing. My poor bum hole is SO incredibly sore I don't even want to attempt to push anything through it, it tore it pretty good I was bleeding this morning, so now I am scared to death to try to push anything out again because it hurts so badly. I have been drinking water like it's going out of style and took the milk of magnesia and also a few hours later I took a stool softener pill too. My question is this, I know if I was constipated with stool, it would eventually soften to be passable, but since I am constipated with the barium, and the barium is now blocked in there hard like clay, will that barium soften and loosen with the water or laxatives or will I have to at some point try to pass the rock hard chunk again. Has this happened to anyone before, any advice would be great, it my bum hurts so bad, and I just want to pass this block of barium out. I thought since I was passing the barium out yesterday just fine that this wouldn't happen, now what do I do. I'm scared it won't ever come out of me softly and I'll have to tear another hole in my bum to get it through. PLEASE HELP!!Thanks, Kimber Usually IBS-D, but barium makes me horrible C


----------



## 16127

Wow kimber! sorry for your troubles. that sounds awful. I had a barium swallow done a while back. I just had D the whole time - before and after. I didn't realize barium could cause constipation. It sounds like you're already doing the only thing you can do. Just give it some time to resolve. You can try cortaid cream for the sore bum. That always worked for me when the hemmies started protesting!


----------



## 15269

Poor you. I had the same problem a few months ago. The only way is to take a massive dose of laxatives, I take senna. You will have diarrhoea and it will all come out really soft and easy. Use vasaline or something greasy to try and stop the soreness.Louloo. x


----------



## kimber

Thank you both for your suggestions. I think I was in a panic, but I am feeling much better now. I took some milk of magnesia and a stool softener and I finally passed out that horrible chunk of cement. My poor bum hurt so bad for 2 days but today it feels better. I am still drinking a ton of water, but I feel so much better so thank you for your advice!! Take careKimber


----------



## 15269

I am so glad that you are feeling better, you poor bottom will soon be healed again.


----------

